# THANK YOU!



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Memorial Day! The unofficial start of summer. 



But let's keep in mind: it isn't about barbecues, and playing on the beach, and big sales. It's about remembering those who served. 



To all those currently on active duty, and to all my fellow vets: *Thank You!*


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks from me as well....I have to call my Dad and thank him personally. Have a great day.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I take my hat off to all the women and gentlemen fighting this crazy war. We have lost quite a few of our own Canadians for a war our Country did not start and are on peace keeping missions. Yes are Remembrance Day is not until November 11 th but we are reminded every day with reports of lost soldiers.

Peace 

Gypsy


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks to all of those who served and their families.

  dan


----------



## addicted2food (Jun 1, 2010)

I salute all the men and women who has literally offered their lives for the safety of their countrymen. You deserve the great respect!Session data Thank you for your dedication.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Like Gypsy, our Remembrance Day is not until 11/11. I salute and give thanks to all who have served and the many who lost their lives in the defence of their countries, and sympathy to their families and loved ones left behind. And to the many who have served and been affected by their service time - it is not an easy thing to come to grips with and coming home can also be a long healing process. Both for the one who was out there, and those at home.

I had an uncle from WWII who ended up as a POW in a very bad camp - he never truly recovered. He never spoke of it directly and did his best to overcome it. I cannot imagine the things he and many others went through. There was no or very little counseling back in those days.

Remembrance Day here is very poignant - it starts with a dawn service at the thousands of cenotaphs and memorials around the nation, laying of wreaths, and the bugle call of "The Last Post", which comes just as the sun breaks the horizon.

Then there is also ANZAC Day - which can be learnt about at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzac_Day


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Our Remembrance Day services are also held on at 11 am on 11 November.  The Eleventh hour of the Eleventh Day of the Eleventh Month.

I am the daughter of a long-serving officer in a Highland regiment - sister of another serviceman, cousin of many service-men - army, Royal Navy and airforce. 

As we say in the UK 'Lest we Forget'.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ishbel said:


> Our Remembrance Day services are also held on at 11 am on 11 November. The Eleventh hour of the Eleventh Day of the Eleventh Month.
> 
> I am the daughter of a long-serving officer in a Highland regiment - sister of another serviceman, cousin of many service-men - army, Royal Navy and airforce.
> 
> As we say in the UK 'Lest we Forget'.


A minute of silence in rememberance and respect. 11 am, 11/11


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We hold 2 minute silences in all public places.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Please go beyond the couple of minutes of silence and the verbal thank you or handshake.  Those recently returned have a difficult burden, especially because of how recent and ongoing this all is.  Those still there, even more.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a "vet" and I'm proud of it!

Memorial Day (USA) is a day of remembrance for those who paid the ultimate price.

Veteran's Day (Nov 11 in USA) was Armistice Day and now is for honoring ALL veterans.

In Porterville, CA, the town "shuts down" for the parade, 170 plus units, and a Band-o-rama (15-20 elementary, middle, HS, and college bands playing simultaneously).

With the law passed in 2009 permitting veterans to execute the "hand salute" for raising, lowering, passing of the colors as well as the National Anthem and Salute, I choose to render it instead of the conventional civilian "hand over heart".

The freedoms we do enjoy can be traced directly to the efforts of veterans.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've got mixed feelings about the new rule, Pete.

The hand salute is, at base, a symbol of recognition, greeting, and respect among warriors.

My objections are twofold. First, being as I am no longer officially a warrior, should I still be entitled to the trappings of that profession? That's the one I'm struggling with. I change my answer every other day.

Second, and more important, is my fear that the hand salute will become trivialized. Say we're at a ballpark. The way things work, nowadays, if you and I render the hand salute, folks around us will think, "hey, that's cool," and do it as well. Next thing you know, it's a fad instead of a meaningful gesture.

Think not? Just consider the way award ribbons (indeed, even the medals themselves) are worn by entertainers & musicians as if they were so much junk jewelry.

I'm not looking to start a debate on this; just expressing my ambivalence. And considering how many citizens doen't even stand up when the flag appears, the question of civilians hand-saluting is kind of trivial.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"With the law passed in 2009 permitting veterans to execute the "hand salute" for raising, lowering, passing of the colors as well as the National Anthem and Salute, "*

Where did this come from - Federal, state?

Never heard of it.

In the Navy, you don't use the hand salute unless you're outdoors, and covered (wearing a hat.)

That's what I learned, and I'll stick with it. I'm tired of watching Obama "salute" his Marine escorts as he gets on and off his expensive transportation.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

hand over heart. for me now umm... Mr. President, that would be the _right_ hand


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm with you on the Obama thing, Mike. We're talking about somebody who was _never_ entitled to use that type of recognition and greeting, and his continued use of it is a slap in the face to every current and former serviceman.

But, as I've said, I've got really mixed feelings about the other. Like you I'm ex-Navy, and our use of the hand salute (as with so many things) was determined by customs and traditions different than the other services. Basically, Navy rules make use of the hand salute even more restrictive.

So I'm torn. And until I resolve the issue for myself I'll continue using the hand-over-the-heart salute. And remain concerned about civilians picking it up as a fad.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

KYHeirloomer said:


> So I'm torn. And until I resolve the issue for myself I'll continue using the hand-over-the-heart salute. And remain concerned about civilians picking it up as a fad.


 As a civilian I appreciate the service you gave and the consideration you give to this day. I would hope civilians wouldn't adopt the salute for themselves, perhaps I'm being too hopeful.

Working for the fire department we have uniforms that we have to wear, much like the police. Our department put the U.S. flag on all our dress shirts after 9-11. This was quite a fine gesture...but I'm embarrassed every time I wear it. The flag is on our right arm and it's backwards!

I am constantly expressing my displeasure with this to all the correct people, but they don't really seem to give a rat's a##. They said that when the flag sits the correct way on the right arm it looks backwards to them. Well, there's a set of rules for how the flag is supposed to sit in varying situations...it's not for them to decide.

Anyway...the most humiliating thing for me is to be in a room with some of our servicemen. I swear, my backwards flag feels about three times it's size and is a kick right in their face.

Now I normally don't get like this about any other issues. But this just turns my stomach.

sorry for the rant

dan


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

KYH-

*"[Navy] customs and traditions different than the other services."*

Oboy different! How were you with that absolute prohibition on carrying an umbrella? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Mike


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I had never carried an umbrella before nor have I since, so it was no big deal.  

The problems I had were afterwards, when talking to coworkers who'd been in other branches. There's no possible way they can understand the hows and whys of the naval service. Even the chain of command is totally different, as I'm sure you know.

The differences extend to how visitors are handled as well. In the Army and Air Force you announce the person. In the Navy, of course, you announce the flag. And honors in addition to hand salutes are rendered based on the rank----real or simulated---of the visitor.

But, as to the hand salute, they (the other services) render it indoors or out, covered or not, and every time they meet an officer. I mean the same officer at different times of the day. It gets a little hairy when a sailor is part of a joint command; Army and Air Force officers expect certain behavior, and it's often lacking from the sailors---not out of disrespect, but because the rules are different.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_the most humiliating thing for me is to be in a room with some of our servicemen._

No need to feel that way, Dan. We know the kind of job you guys do. If there's any group worthy of the hand salute it's the firefighters of this country.

Nobody's checking out your uniform---we're too busy admiring your heart.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Don't be silly, Dan-

Firefighters are called upon at any moment on any day or any night to be "Warriors" as surely as any military man is. No military guy, past or present, will have the slightest interest in your small error of flag display.

All it proves is that your boss - or was it the city council - are careless dopes.

And you can tell 'em I said so!

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Don't be silly, Dan-

Firefighters are called upon at any moment on any day or any night to be "Warriors" as surely as any military man is. No military guy, past or present, will have the slightest interest in your small error of flag display.

All it proves is that your boss - or was it the city council - are careless dopes.

And you can tell 'em I said so!

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words of support guys.

  dan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

It's not just words of support, Dan. It's awe and admiration.

Realistically, most career military people put in their 20 without once going in harms way. You guys do it every day, over and over again.

So don't worry about a uniform design that somebody else mandates. For you it's head high and proud. You've earned it.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

duplicated post "cleared"

Can't figure out how to delete it

Mike

welll, that didn't work, either /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------

